# Jensen Rv Flat Panel Mount



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I ordered a flat panel mount with a extra mount plate for the wall. I ordered it on Tuesday in the a.m. and my wife called me yesterday Wednesday saying what did you order on line. It was free shipping and came the next day wow is that some great service.


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

please share the link.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.jensenrvdirect.com


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We ordered a MAF50 Lcd Mount for our Visio 22" on 3/5/2010. Received it on 3/9/2010 morning. Very sturdy mount. Attached it to side of kitchen cabinet (with steel backing plate inside)towards front to clear bed slideout. Looking forward to spring. Would use WWW.Jensenrvdirect.com again.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

We use monoprice.comfor all our mounts. You can't beat the price and their product is excellent.

Walter


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I took there online survey and they sent me this. To show of our gratitude, Jensen RV would like to give 20% off any purchase at www.jensenrvdirect.com good for 30 days. When placing your next order, use promotional code SAVERV209 and you will receive 20% discount on that order. I dont need it so if you want to use the discount code help your self. Not sure if it will work under a diffrent name or not but worth a try.

Duane


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I placed an order for a lcd tv mount yesterday from Jensen and I got it today in less than 24 hours.


----------

